# Ryobi Weed Trimmer



## beav626 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! 

This is my first post and luckily I found this site as I am driving myself nuts trying to fix my weed trimmer.


It started when the Primer bulb ruptured... 

I replaced that and noticed that all the lines were shot... So I replaced all of them. While doing that I lost the fuel Filter (Is that too bad)

Got a new spark plug and cleaned her up.

I expected her to fire right up but----no not really.


It took some time (and a lot of pulls) but she finally sputtered to life with the choke closed. 

She would die before I could switch it to Run. (This has been common)

I put it in Run and fire her right up again. She will rev just fine but will die after 15-20 seconds. 

I cant keep it running longer than that.


Any Ideas.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need the filter.


----------



## beav626 (Sep 11, 2008)

hankster said:


> You need the filter.


Another trip to the store...

What about the rest of it... It was acting up before I lost the filter this afternoon.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the fuel lines went bad, most likely the carb needs to be cleaned and/or a carb rebuild kit installed.


----------



## beav626 (Sep 11, 2008)

i remember taking small engines in high school and that was a long time ago...

Is that an easy job or is there a write up on that


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

********


----------



## beav626 (Sep 11, 2008)

Im not ready to give up this quick...this Ryobi has given me at least 10yrs of good service.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First find out if it has a zama or walbro carb then go to the appropriate site, they have a lot of info under service/aftermarket, technical. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

********


----------



## beav626 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like fuel is coming out of the air cleaner...


a friend mentioned that it might be a worn cylinder.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You have a carb problem, however I would suggest that you remove the muffler and check the piston and cylinder walls for scoring, if they are badly scored the trimmers is not worth fixing, if they are not, clean the exhaust port and the spark arrestor while you are in there. Now the carb problem;
remove the carb, pay attention to which fuel line goes where, on the carb you will find the model number of the carb and some other numbers, get them all and post back, one of the folks here will direct you to the proper kit and other stuff, like soaking it in a bath type cleaner and blowing out all holes craches and crevases with compressed air, myself I like brake parts cleaner, when installing the new kit use the old metering arm unless the old one is very worn since it has the proper height setting, however it may be worn since it is 10yrs old . Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

beav626 said:


> i remember taking small engines in high school and that was a long time ago...
> 
> Is that an easy job or is there a write up on that


It is fairly simple. Just remember the "Correct" placement of the gaskets/diaphram. Also be careful with the spring for the needle. I have had a few of this "little" peice take off on me. Very hard/impossible to find.
Good Luck
Dean


----------

